# you say im a b!Tch like its a BAD thing...



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

So i get home from work and my cousin ses you got a package i left it on your desk...









i have 4 boxes one from The Professor, Hollywood, Vestromark, and one from The Dakotan ...









from the professor
06 Cuaba Salamon
02 or 07 VR Don Alejandro
VR Jubilaum
Davidoff Chateau Latour
patragas corona
07 PLPC
99 HdM Roi
99 HdM De Duiex
00 RG CE
98 Boli CE








Georgia tee shirt
3 chocolate bars (im a sucker for chocolate)
cab of Hoyo Du Deputes
3 pack of guantamera minuto
and im INZER wrist wraps... hell yeah!









from Hollywood
bottle of 06 Atteca old vine
chocolate chip and chocolate cholate chip cookes :dr
home made planet unicorn shirt! :r
PL panatela
98 ryj corona
2x 52 van dyck
a lucky 98 erdm lonsdale









from The Dakotan 
93 punch margarite
07 boli PC
2x 07 party shorts
07 VR famosa
07 monte #4 reserva
07 boli PC cab
07 boli gold medal
07 epi 2









from vestromark
01 monte #2
07 RASS
06 HdM Du Prince
99 Boli CE
98 RyJ corona
57 bobt burns de luxe
52-54 white owl
2x93 punch margarite
55 robt burns
55/56 Lord Clinton

word in the street is that this is just the beginning 

_much thanks guys..._


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Unbelievably Awesome!! What a B-Day Beatdown!!

...and I hear some others are "postally challenged", so there might be more next week...just a nasty rumor.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Unbelievably Awesome!! What a B-Day Beatdown!!
> 
> ...and I hear some others are "postally challenged", so there might be more next week...just a nasty rumor.


:r Rumors are spreading up here too


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Hope you enjoy, Brother. You deserve what's comin' to ya, biotch. :gn

On to 500.... :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy $hit, that's freakin' awesome:tu:tu:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

That is beautiful. 
Tear runs down face


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Some great looking hits!


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Now that is what you call Karma. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy...enjoy brother!

:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

thats what is called a BD beating, great target & nice hit


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a rightous smackdown! Way to go guys!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

That is one nice birthday beatdown!

Happy birthday & props to the gorilla assassins that carried it out!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hope you enjoy, brother! You deserve it and then some .... oh wait .... the "then some" is still coming!!:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

great smackdown on a truly great gorilla. nice job fellas.
you are such a bitch, gerry


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

That's Great... Tons of Love around this place!!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> ...and I hear some others are "postally challenged", so there might be more next week...just a nasty rumor.


As Arnold would say...eets not a rumor 

Happy birthday Gerry!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, They took you out!:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Outstanding hits my friends.... and they'll just keep coming.... or so I'm told :r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaamn... That rocks. 

:mn


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Man, what grand birthday gifts!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I so want to see a picture of you at the gym lifting in that t-shirt. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I so want to see a picture of you at the gym lifting in that t-shirt. :tu


oh hells yeah! get Cousin to video your 500lb lift with that shirt on. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> oh hells yeah! get Cousin to video your 500lb lift with that shirt on. :tu


youtube here we come! :r:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You deserve it Gerry,Happy Birthday Bro


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy Craptastic Batman!!! That's incredible!!!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

hahahahahaha. It was my pleasure, brother! Enjoy the smokes and, next time, I won't go for the "2007 theme"!!! 

Have a great birthday, g!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

You got B!TCH slapped by some heavy hitters!!!

Happy B-Day!!! The B could stand for B!TCH???


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Outstanding hits my friends.... *and they'll just keep coming.*... or so I'm told :r


:r:r:r:r YEP! :r:r:r:r

Happy Birthday!!!!!!

Al


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy shit... that's just plain brutal... 

And Dokk? You are a friggin' MADMAN!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Tick-Tock....

Happy birthday, 500 Unicorn. :bl


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Gerry. It pays to be a b!Tch!


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, looks like getting owned like that will call for some serious payback. Congrats.

-Tom:cb


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Dang nothing like being biotched slapped by some fellow gorillas!

Shawn


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Holy Cow........:tu:cb


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gerry. Great hit guys


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just a reminder to Mr. Gerry:

This...











...isn't...








...over. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Just a reminder to Mr. Gerry:
> 
> This...
> 
> ...


:r :r :r


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Now that's a beat down!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

2 more boxes today

gorob23








01 cohiba lancero
boli gold medal
BBF
00 PSD4

bigvito








trinidad ingenios
boli gold medal
6x 00 Punch RS12


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy chit.......unreal!

Hell of a BD cluster bomb.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Gerry you need to come down here on Thursday.....


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Birthday... you deserve it just for being you...


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

2 more came today
ahc4353 aka alan









ahc4353 aka alan








ahc4353 aka alan
padron 3000
don carlos #2
fire
lfd lons
diablo

twill aka tony








2003 Small Gully from the barossa valley


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It's Al.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

It's George here - :ss

Man another great job guys!!



ahc4353 said:


> It's Al.


----------

